# As a cyclist who do you dislike the most?



## Accy cyclist (5 Aug 2012)

For me it's chavs! They always make a comment when i pass them in my "mamil"gear. I know that they are lacking in brain cells,clothing sense, the ability to speak clearly etc, and therefore i shouldn't get worked up over their moronic comments, but i do tend to let it get to me.
The other night i was on my way home from a 30 mile ride, i was quite pleased with myself because i'd reached 1.5mph more, over my usual average speed for a ride, and i was looking forward to replenishing my lost energy with quite a few pints of real ale in my local.
Unfortunately i had to pass through my town centre on my way home due to road work detours. I was confronted by underclass chavs running in the road with bottles of WKD etc,(many had been smashed on the road). One horrible female wearing UGG boots and a hoodie walked out towards me, completely oblivious of me coming towards her, even though i had my usual fluorescent gear on. I unclipped my left foot in case i had to lance the creature, fortunately the moron hesitated as i approached, but she shouted "Move you f..k..g t..t"! I replied "please die as soon as possible so that you don't become too much of a burden on the welfare state"! This seemed to throw the idiot as she stopped to scratch her empty head!
Near to home the second incident arose. A male chav was in the middle of the road with what i presume was it's girlfriend. The idiots were drooling over their mobile phones(like most chavs do), i wanted them out of my way so i gave a loud "ahem! The male as i passed said "alright love have you had a nice girly ride"!, followed by a loud drug induced guffaw! I turned around and told the lowlife what i thought of his emloyment status,his inability to cycle more than a few yards, the fact that his mother is a bald toothless heroin addict( i know of the family) and that he'll probably be dead long before he reaches my age, and therefore we should celebrate the fact!
Who/what do you dislike the most and do you confront them or try to put them out of your mind?


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Aug 2012)

Little old ladies on classic old bikes who have been doing the same route for years... And pass you on a hill as if it were nothing!


----------



## Gary E (5 Aug 2012)

Marmite - try not to think about it


----------



## byegad (5 Aug 2012)

Matthew Paris for his decapitation comment a year or two back.
Jeremy Clarkson, for being a... Well you know the word.
Margaret Thatcher... Nothing to do with cycling.


----------



## buddha (5 Aug 2012)

Next door's cat. Tries to force me in to a clipless moment every time I get home.
He's got fleas too.
edit: and now it's stalking me from the window sill.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Aug 2012)

I hate my next door neighbour he's a piss head well alcoholic he's only been here a few weeks and he is the “neighbour from hell” the council forced the housing association to take him and now they are trying to get rid of him.


----------



## Pauluk (5 Aug 2012)

buddha said:


> Next door's cat. Tries to force me in to a clipless moment every time I get home.
> He's got fleas too.
> edit: and now it's stalking me from the window sill.


 
Perhaps he hates you from a previous life


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Aug 2012)

buddha said:


> Next door's cat. Tries to force me in to a clipless moment every time I get home.
> He's got fleas too.
> edit: and now it's stalking me from the window sill.


 
... and reading your post

Yo do realise that cats have built in WiFi


----------



## buddha (5 Aug 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> ... and reading your post
> 
> Yo do realise that cats have built in WiFi


That explains the sinister, 'knowing' look he's giving me. And my wireless SSID is "Meow" . Needs changing.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Aug 2012)

numbnuts said:


> I hate my next door neighbour he's a piss head well alcoholic he's only been here a few weeks and he is the “neighbour from hell” the council forced the housing association to take him and now they are trying to get rid of him.


Well I don't like you either, always calling the police and grassing me to the social services


----------



## screenman (5 Aug 2012)

People who think a crash helmet offers no protection. But wear gloves or track mits in case they come off.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Aug 2012)

screenman said:


> People who think a crash helmet offers no protection. But wear gloves or track mits in case they come off.


People who don't understand which parts of the body are most at risk from injury in a crash.


----------



## Dan151 (5 Aug 2012)

Walkers that think its ok to walk up singletrack even though there a massive red signs saying do not walk up cyclists approaching at speed. Then when you have to hammer your brakes on and go off the track to avoid them nearly hurting yourself in the process, they have the f**king cheek to say "what are you doing speeding down here? You will seriously hurt or kill someone." that was met with me offering some advice (which included some swearing and shouting). Emailed the forestry commission too about it because this isn't the first time its happened.


----------



## wiggydiggy (5 Aug 2012)

Bus Drivers


----------



## Glow worm (5 Aug 2012)

Volvo 'why bother to indicate?' drivers.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2012)

Other cyclists who say hello to me and expect a reply when 1: They are not a roadie 2: When I'm in the zone.


----------



## lukesdad (5 Aug 2012)

Sheep.


----------



## YahudaMoon (5 Aug 2012)

Cats

Its the mousing season. Some are more competitive than others. Counted 20 mousers over 3 mile on the Falowfieild Floop yesterday and some are on a death wish dodging my bike.


----------



## ayceejay (5 Aug 2012)

Sheep? I distinctly remember this being 'who' so even if this is a specific sheep I am not sure it counts. I saw ianrauk while out today evidently (I live in Quebec) so my answer is him.


----------



## FatherCrowe (5 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Sheep.


 Theres a story there.....eh hem.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (5 Aug 2012)

people in full team sky kit / rainbow jerseys.


----------



## FatherCrowe (5 Aug 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> people in full team sky kit / rainbow jerseys.


<quickly cancels his Wiggle order!> lol


----------



## lordloveaduck (5 Aug 2012)

The baby cheeses.


----------



## Crackle (5 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Sheep.


Is it a bugger to catch them as you get older LD?


----------



## sittingbull (6 Aug 2012)

Diesels that pump out a cloud of black smoke as they pull away from the lights


----------



## Spartak (6 Aug 2012)

Buses

Usually empty & driven by blind ignorant twats !


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Aug 2012)

Cyclists at night/dusk/dawn with no lights. Seen a few roadies without, as it's been getting dark.


----------



## lukesdad (6 Aug 2012)

Crackle said:


> Is it a bugger to catch them as you get older LD?


Its a bugger allright Crax


----------



## Spartak (6 Aug 2012)

Spartak said:


> Buses
> 
> Usually empty & driven by blind ignorant twats !



........ and if you have to use one there normally expensive, late and smelly !!!


----------



## summerdays (6 Aug 2012)

Rule breakers particularly those on mobile phones and people who don't care about others.


----------



## byegad (6 Aug 2012)

Glow worm said:


> Volvo 'w Why bother to indicate?' drivers.


 
FTFY. It's not only Volvos it's practically everyone else on the road except you and me.


----------



## martint235 (6 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Other cyclists who say hello to me and expect a reply when 1: They are not a roadie 2: When I'm in the zone.


 You have a zone???


----------



## martint235 (6 Aug 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> people in full team sky kit / rainbow jerseys.


 Nah you can't hate them. Without them, who would I have to chase down?


----------



## GetAGrip (6 Aug 2012)

Taxi drivers! Whether I'm walking, driving or cycling! The majority are just Road hogs and bullies.
Oh yes, sorry, IMHO!!


----------



## MattHB (6 Aug 2012)

Pedestrians on cycle paths wondering all over the place, usually in pairs, who don't hear your friendly bell.. then ignore a loud 'EXCUSE ME', then look completely surprised when you have to get on the grass to pass them


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Aug 2012)

I dislike dog walkers. The ones who have the lead right across the shared use path and arent even aware of your presence unless you airzound them because they have earphones in.
My pet hate is mobile phone users though (when driving). I stopped besides a woman at some traffic lights the other day who as on her phone, pointed at it and she didnt even know what she was doing wrong. I didnt bother 'educating' her because my lights changed anyway.

One thing that I like is when someone gives me plenty of room when behind and overtaking. I always make sure to either give them a polite toot of the horm or to give a 'thumbs up' gesture and say "thank you".


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Aug 2012)

MattHB said:


> Pedestrians on cycle paths wondering all over the place, usually in pairs, who don't hear your friendly bell.. then ignore a loud 'EXCUSE ME', then look completely surprised when you have to get on the grass to pass them


I would just go into them if they were that ignorant.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (6 Aug 2012)

Chav's in cars, these people are clearly excited by the Olympics success in the cycling. When they see you, they don’t know how to act like and too immature to know what to do with these feelings and therefore shout out random stuff out of the window, not always offensive mind you.

Cyclist more than drivers, When they go through red lights. Pick, either you’re a pedestrian or a road user, your can’t be both and pick the rules that suit you in any given situation!
Horses! Especially on single tracks or narrow roads, I’ve seen them videos where they kick out, arrrr!


----------



## lip03 (6 Aug 2012)

kids that throw stuff at you hahaha there is a lot of ferral looking kids in bedfordshire.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Aug 2012)

ayceejay said:


> Sheep? I distinctly remember this being 'who' so even if this is a specific sheep I am not sure it counts. I saw ianrauk while out today evidently (I live in Quebec) so my answer is him.


 

Lighten up sonny... you see the winking smileys?


----------



## Octet (6 Aug 2012)

When a ten year old girl on a pink bike beat me up a hill.


----------



## Sandra6 (6 Aug 2012)

Octet said:


> When a ten year old girl on a pink bike beat me up a hill.


 
Sounds like my daughter! 
If we're walking and a runner passes she races them, and has taken to doing the same on her bike with other cyclists. 
Like mother like daughter.


----------



## Octet (6 Aug 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> Sounds like my daughter!
> If we're walking and a runner passes she races them, and has taken to doing the same on her bike with other cyclists.
> Like mother like daughter.


 
Yeah, it left me with a slightly quizzical expression and a concern for my fitness


----------



## ianrauk (6 Aug 2012)

martint235 said:


> You have a zone???


 

Yeah I have a zone... right behind your lugholes in a headwind...


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Sheep.


ah, the pain of rejection!


----------



## lordloveaduck (6 Aug 2012)

Riders who are incapable of pulling there trousers up.






I wanted to call the police to drag his backside through a car wash.
Is it possible to see something so unspeakably horrible you can actually
taste it.


----------



## Boris Bajic (6 Aug 2012)

_L'enfer, c'est les autres_, as I remember saying to my old mucker J-P.

He was this intense frog guy who brooded a lot and wrote everything down.

I shouldn't be at all surprised if he wrote that down too...

As a cyclist, you have to dislike the frogs.

Well... everybody equally, really. But most equally the frogs.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Aug 2012)

Spartak said:


> Buses
> 
> Usually empty & driven by blind ignorant twats !


 

The Bus Drivers in London are more often then not very good drivers.


----------



## MattHB (6 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> The Bus Drivers in London are more often then not very good drivers.



That's where all the good ones went then...


----------



## byegad (6 Aug 2012)

Octet said:


> When a ten year old girl on a pink bike beat me up a hill.


That's only embarrassing if the pink bike has tassels at the end of the handlebars.


----------



## byegad (6 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> The Bus Drivers in London are more often then not very good drivers.


Sadly Ian more of live outside of Lunnun than in it. I agree most bus drivers are bullies with a small penis.


----------



## lordloveaduck (6 Aug 2012)

byegad said:


> Sadly Ian more of live outside of Lunnun than in it. I agree most bus drivers are bullies with a small penis.


 
What's penis size got to do with driving? or do i have the wrong 'Driving Theory' book?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (6 Aug 2012)

Ha Ha, penis, whats that got to do with anything.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Aug 2012)

Ocado, Tesco and Sainsbury home delivery drivers.


----------



## wiggydiggy (6 Aug 2012)

Amber Taxis in Leeds - all drivers graduated from the Mr Magoo School of Driving


----------



## Norm (6 Aug 2012)

I dislike people who struggle to recognise or cope with life in all of its wondrous glory so try to pigeon-hole others rather than treat them as individuals.


----------



## Bman (6 Aug 2012)

Norm said:


> I dislike people who struggle to recognise or cope with life in all of its wondrous glory so try to pigeon-hole others rather than treat them as individuals.



I see what you did there!


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (6 Aug 2012)

I hate anyone who drives with their fist at the 12'o clock position on the steering wheel, usually with the arm arched up as high as possible.
You don't have muscles in the sides of your arms so you aren't in control of the car.
See one of these apes behind you and you know they're about to do something intimidatory or stupid.
Grrr!


----------



## topcat1 (6 Aug 2012)

people who are taller than me, if you're taller than me i hate you  (secretly)


----------



## FatherCrowe (6 Aug 2012)

MattHB said:


> Pedestrians on cycle paths wondering all over the place, usually in pairs, who don't hear your friendly bell.. then ignore a loud 'EXCUSE ME', then look completely surprised when you have to get on the grass to pass them


 I think it must be the green colour of most cycle paths that seems to attract people to them. Why walk on the cycle path when the footpath is empty?!?!?


----------



## martint235 (6 Aug 2012)

topcat1 said:


> people who are taller than me, if you're taller than me i hate you  (secretly)


 Oh dear. That's a lot of anger and hate in one so short.


----------



## User16625 (6 Aug 2012)

Chavs and car drivers. Dont get me started on chav drivers.


----------



## marinyork (6 Aug 2012)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Chavs and car drivers. Dont get me started on chav drivers.


 
Do they actually even exist?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2012)

Plugs, anyone who drives like a plug. Typical pluggery is when a driver forces past a cyclist only to plug up the road 30 metres ahead. Plugs are a triumph of road-entitlement over intelligence so are unable to realise what they're doing.


----------



## jayonabike (6 Aug 2012)

People that think they are superior to everyone else just because they ride a fuggin bike.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (6 Aug 2012)

how about folk who smoke with the window down, you can smell it for ages, bast***s.....


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Aug 2012)

Anyone really.....


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Aug 2012)

jayonabike said:


> People that think they are superior to everyone else just because they ride a fuggin bike.


Sorry...I dont think, I know I am superior.


----------



## Cyclopathic (6 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> The Bus Drivers in London are more often then not very good drivers.


I suppose you have to be good to only miss a bike by an inch in something the size of a bus.


----------



## Cyclopathic (6 Aug 2012)

byegad said:


> Sadly Ian more of live outside of Lunnun than in it. I agree most bus drivers are bullies with a small penis.


What, even the women bus drivers?


----------



## 400bhp (6 Aug 2012)

Norm said:


> I dislike people who struggle to recognise or cope with life in all of its wondrous glory so try to pigeon-hole others rather than treat them as individuals.


 
Ah, you're one of those passive-agressive types


----------



## wiggydiggy (6 Aug 2012)

Cyclopathic said:


> What, even the women bus drivers?


 
Yes, they collect them from male bus drivers that they have bullied into submission back at the depot


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Aug 2012)

Slugs. And taxi drivers. Bus drivers are ok - mostly


----------



## sittingbull (6 Aug 2012)

Drivers who block your way when you're trying to filter to the front at traffic lights


----------



## Orange (6 Aug 2012)

Bus drivers.... diesel engines generally and bus drivers in particular.

Oh and while I think about it - bus drivers!


----------



## jefmcg (6 Aug 2012)

Me? People who refer to others as "underclass chavs"


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Aug 2012)

People who think that chavs/underclass are working class People who throw lit cigarettes,plastic bottles etc out of their windows knowing that a cyclist is behind,in fact for any reason at all! Cyclists who ignore the Highway Code(some completely)and endanger decent cyclists like the idiot who flew out of his drive tonight as i was approaching at about 24mph, we missed colliding by about 15 feet! . He shouted "allright" i turned my head and glared and pointed instead of replying.


----------



## summerdays (7 Aug 2012)

sittingbull said:


> Drivers who block your way when you're trying to filter to the front at traffic lights


They are just funny - as they will have left an enormous gap the other side, and then you can filter forward (if safe) to show them that they are stupid


----------



## Cyclopathic (7 Aug 2012)

Life is far too short to spend it hating people. Hatred mostly affects the person who feels it. The subject of the hate is often completely unaware so what's the point anyway? Hatred is just too strong a thing for me to spend on the moronic, ignorant and inconsiderate people who piss me off. I just secretly follow them home and superglue their car and house locks up and start an anonymous phoning campaign on them in the early hours of the morning.


----------



## jayonabike (7 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Sorry...I dont think, I'm welsh.


FTFY


----------



## lukesdad (7 Aug 2012)

jayonabike said:


> FTFY


You can go off people you know !


----------



## lukesdad (7 Aug 2012)

Cyclopathic said:


> Life is far too short to spend it hating people. Hatred mostly affects the person who feels it. The subject of the hate is often completely unaware so what's the point anyway? Hatred is just too strong a thing for me to spend on the moronic, ignorant and inconsiderate people who piss me off. I just secretly follow them home and superglue their car and house locks up and start an anonymous phoning campaign on them in the early hours of the morning.


< wonders if sheep know how much I hate them>


----------



## middleagecyclist (7 Aug 2012)

Feckin idiot drivers who think a safe pass is one where they can pass at 40mph with 6 inches room as long as they don't hit you. Them and chavs.


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Aug 2012)

Chris Moyles. The dislike has nothing to do with cycling, but I'm a cyclist and I just really dislike the mouthy fecker


----------



## jdtate101 (7 Aug 2012)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> I hate anyone who drives with their fist at the 12'o clock position on the steering wheel, usually with the arm arched up as high as possible.
> You don't have muscles in the sides of your arms so you aren't in control of the car.
> See one of these apes behind you and you know they're about to do something intimidatory or stupid.
> Grrr!


 
Yep, one of my pet hate's too. They always seem to lean in to the centre of the car too in an almost exaggerated way. You just know they are driving a 'cherry bomb' exhaust, plastic festooned piece of sh*t with a tiny 1L engine, yet sounds like a tractor on steroids.

Bit like this really:


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Aug 2012)

There's a "lollypop lady" on one of my routes. She steps out to stop the traffic whatever the approaching vehicle, including cyclists, even if there's nothing behind the approaching vehicle, therefore not letting the hazard get out of the way, but stopping it . She stops the traffic to let not only children but grown adults without children pass, and she's only just stepped back onto the pavement when a few seconds later she's stopped the traffic again to let a workman or a dog walker cross "safely" when they are quite capable of waiting till there's a build up of pedestrians. Then all can cross at once instead of individually, allowing the traffic to run more freely.
In short she's power/jobsworth mad!!


----------



## theclaud (7 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> There's a "lollypop lady" on one of my routes. She steps out to stop the traffic whatever the approaching vehicle, including cyclists, even if there's nothing behind the approaching vehicle, therefore not letting the hazard get out of the way, but stopping it . She stops the traffic to let not only children but grown adults without children pass, and she's only just stepped back onto the pavement when a few seconds later she's stopped the traffic again to let a workman or a dog walker cross "safely" when they are quite capable of waiting till there's a build up of pedestrians. Then all can cross at once instead of individually, allowing the traffic to run more freely.
> In short she's power/jobsworth mad!!


 
Hahahahahahaha! This is a gag, right?


----------



## Biglad82 (7 Aug 2012)

Children...... Having 2 young sons I would go ballistic if they ever messed about near the roads like some do around here, how any haven't been killed I'll never know


----------



## martint235 (7 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> There's a "lollypop lady" on one of my routes. She steps out to stop the traffic whatever the approaching vehicle, including cyclists, even if there's nothing behind the approaching vehicle, therefore not letting the hazard get out of the way, but stopping it . She stops the traffic to let not only children but grown adults without children pass, and she's only just stepped back onto the pavement when a few seconds later she's stopped the traffic again to let a workman or a dog walker cross "safely" when they are quite capable of waiting till there's a build up of pedestrians. Then all can cross at once instead of individually, allowing the traffic to run more freely.
> In short she's power/jobsworth mad!!


 Isn't this what "lollipop" people are meantto do? Stop traffic so that pedestrians can cross safely and with priority?


----------



## Herr-B (7 Aug 2012)

ppl doin txt spk

Translation -* People who do text speak*. There is no need, especially in emails/fora, and even in proper 160 character texts it takes off so little time but gets added on the by the recipient trying to decipher. You're given an education, use it.

Nice to see it few and far between on this site.


----------



## Biglad82 (7 Aug 2012)

Herr-B said:


> ppl doin txt spk
> 
> Translation -* People who do text speak*. There is no need, especially in emails/fora, and even in proper 160 character texts it takes off so little time but gets added on the by the recipient trying to decipher. You're given an education, use it.
> 
> Nice to see it few and far between on this site.


 2rite i 2nd tht


----------



## Biglad82 (7 Aug 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Yep, one of my pet hate's too. They always seem to lean in to the centre of the car too in an almost exaggerated way. You just know they are driving a 'cherry bomb' exhaust, plastic festooned piece of sh*t with a tiny 1L engine, yet sounds like a tractor on steroids.
> 
> Bit like this really:


. Wtf ! Is that legal lol


----------



## Judderz (7 Aug 2012)

Biglad82 said:


> . Wtf ! Is that legal lol


 
No, there's no lens on the indicator...although the skip in the background looks more roadworthy than the car


----------



## perplexed (7 Aug 2012)

People who insist on running along side of me whilst playing a badly out of tune ukelele.


Note: this has never happened to me, but it would be a novelty if it did.

For punishment, they should be made to lay face down in a muddy field in Barnsley for a week whilst being pelted with slightly stale sausage rolls from Greggs.


----------



## Cyclopathic (7 Aug 2012)

User3094 said:


> Thats lollypop ladies for ya


I've been thinking about carrying a lollypop stick around with me when I go to the shops so that I can just walk across the road any time. Of course I wouldn't stop bikes.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (7 Aug 2012)

Some pet hates of mine:

1) Motorcyclists who think that mandatory cycle lanes and the ASL are there purely for their convenience and who get shirty with you when you refuse to budge for 'em. Don't get me started on chav scooter riders.... ..
2) Dog walkers who pick up the poo in freezer bags and then inexplicably hang it on tree branches. WTF are you thinking?
3) Drivers who think pavements and cyclepaths are free parking.


----------



## Dragonwight (7 Aug 2012)

People who walk & text at the same time and arent aware of the impending doom they are about to walk into.


----------



## Eddie (7 Aug 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> people in full team sky kit / rainbow jerseys.


 
Happened to me a few weeks ago, this woman in Full team GB kit flew past me up a hill and gave me a nonchalant hello. She stood out in my mind, as I don't think i've ever been overtaken by a woman before, and you don't see many bald women about...

You can imagine my surprise when I was watching the Olympics the other day...


----------



## Spartak (7 Aug 2012)

Eddie said:


> Happened to me a few weeks ago, this woman in Full team GB kit flew past me up a hill and gave me a nonchalant hello. She stood out in my mind, as I don't think i've ever been overtaken by a woman before, and you don't see many bald women about...
> 
> You can imagine my surprise when I was watching the Olympics the other day...


 
Respect


----------



## mark c (7 Aug 2012)

People who have no control over their dog/children, then get sh1tty when you nearly run one over as it bimbles into your path


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Aug 2012)

martint235 said:


> Isn't this what "lollipop" people are meantto do? Stop traffic so that pedestrians can cross safely and with priority?


 
Others that i see wait till there's a few children and their parents waiting to cross the road instead of stopping the traffic every time a solitary person approaches. She is a liability because as a driver you tend to watch out for her more than pedestrians or other cars. Seriously she can have only just stepped back onto the pavement after seeing someone across the road, then she's back out again, stopping the traffic again!, because she thinks that someone has to be seen across the road asap!!


----------



## geo (8 Aug 2012)

Taxi drivers, but only Black Hackney cabs. Each and every one of them think they have sole use of the road and the right to do a u turn in front of you. The outrageous prices they think they can get away with charging (hence my refusal to get in one of these things) Yep Definately Black cab drivers I really do hate them all (only when driving their cabs by the way, I'm sure some of them are actually decent people when they get out of their driving seat of power !!  )


----------



## summerdays (8 Aug 2012)

I find that lollipop ladies actually help some of my routes. The two I'm thinking about are by side roads that I'm coming out of and I usually manage to get across the road as she holds up the traffic on the main road. One of them usually gives me a big smile too.


----------



## Boris Bajic (8 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> There's a "lollypop lady" on one of my routes. She steps out to stop the traffic whatever the approaching vehicle, including cyclists, even if there's nothing behind the approaching vehicle, therefore not letting the hazard get out of the way, but stopping it . She stops the traffic to let not only children but grown adults without children pass, and she's only just stepped back onto the pavement when a few seconds later she's stopped the traffic again to let a workman or a dog walker cross "safely" when they are quite capable of waiting till there's a build up of pedestrians. Then all can cross at once instead of individually, allowing the traffic to run more freely.
> In short she's power/jobsworth mad!!


 
When I was a boy, we had a "teacher" who somehow got the impression that her job was to sit us down and teach us stuff.

We were only allowed to answer questions in class if we put our hands up and were asked to speak. She made us take books home and keep working there. Sometimes she gave us tests to see how well we'd been listening to her.

Twice a year she wrote to our parents to tell them how well we were doing.

In short, a power-mad jobsworth! 

No wonder our jails are so full!


----------



## theclaud (8 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Others that i see wait till there's a few children and their parents waiting to cross the road instead of stopping the traffic every time a solitary person approaches. She is a liability because as a driver you tend to watch out for her more than pedestrians or other cars. Seriously she can have only just stepped back onto the pavement after seeing someone across the road, then she's back out again, stopping the traffic again!, because she thinks that someone has to be seen across the road asap!!


 
Christ on a bike! You were actually serious!


----------



## Matthew_T (8 Aug 2012)

mark c said:


> People who have no control over their dog/children, then get sh1tty when you nearly run one over as it bimbles into your path


I had one of those situations about a year ago. I was travelling in a cycle lane on the prom and this kid runs right across my path and forces me to perform an emergency stop from 18mph. I hear the mother shout something so I stop and she starts saying it was my fault and I should be more careful. I simply told her to keep control of her children before one of them is killed.
She didnt like that very much so I just cycled away as she was shouting.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I had one of those situations about a year ago. I was travelling in a cycle lane on the prom and this kid runs right across my path and forces me to perform an emergency stop from 18mph. I hear the mother shout something so I stop and she starts saying it was my fault and I should be more careful. I simply told her to keep control of her children before one of them is killed.
> She didnt like that very much so I just cycled away as she was shouting.


 

And she was right.
Have you learnt nothing?


----------



## Matthew_T (8 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> And she was right.
> Have you learnt nothing?


Sorry.


----------



## mark c (8 Aug 2012)

Mine was when towing little one one the Exeter ship canal, i was only going slowly 10mph if that when a terrier shoots across my path i slam on but towing, the bike slows like an hgv dog goes under the radius of my wheel god kowns how i did,nt run it over. The owner was not blessed please shouting about speeding cyclists


----------



## jayonabike (8 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> Christ on a bike!


Yeah he gets on my nerves as well!


----------



## Mugshot (8 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> Christ on a bike! You were actually serious!


But he's right to be annoyed, surely you know that the business or journey of any road user is always more important and worthy of more urgency than that of any pedestrian?


----------



## Linford (8 Aug 2012)

115# posts in and my life is complete


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (8 Aug 2012)

Fn idiot dog-walkers who assume that their unleashed mangy ball of fr1ggin fur has more right to wander about and dump their load while forcing you to almost stop while they stand I your way staring at their mutt - plastic sh1t bag in hand.


----------



## Norm (8 Aug 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Fn idiot dog-walkers who assume that their unleashed mangy ball of fr1ggin fur has more right to wander about


You do, of course, realise that it does have more right to wander about, don't you, or you'd look a bit silly writing that.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (8 Aug 2012)

Maybe but not the gormless owners who could easily move aside or kick the fecker off the shared path while it sh1ts


----------



## Norm (8 Aug 2012)

Last time I was out on the MTB, I was with the family across the back of our farm. We've a Hungarian Vizsla, who is a rather energetic chap who loves being able to run off the lead and I'd taken the bike as the kids wanted to ride whilst we were walking the dog. Anyhoo, after the walk I packed the family into the car then set off across the fields to ride home.

Within about 25m, the unmistakable aroma of dog crap assaulted me, looking down, it was all over the front of the bike, in the tyre tread, squished into the forks, headstock, down tube, everywhere. It was only as I was hosing it off that a wry smile crossed my face as it dawned on me that the only way fresh dog crap was going to be there was if it was from my own dog.

It didn't make it smell any better, though.


----------



## theclaud (8 Aug 2012)

Norm said:


> Last time I was out on the MTB, I was with the family across the back of our farm. We've a Hungarian Vizsla, who is a rather energetic chap who loves being able to run off the lead


 
My brother does a lot of downhill mtbing in the Swinley forest, and he has a pal with a Vizsla who is becoming a minor Youtube celebrity. Lovely dog. I'd have taken you to be a pretty nifty downhiller on the strength of this post if I didn't know this guy's dog was a female...


----------



## Crackle (8 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> My brother does a lot of downhill mtbing in the Swinley forest, and he has a pal with a Vizsla who is becoming a minor Youtube celebrity. Lovely dog. I'd have taken you to be a pretty nifty downhiller on the strength of this post if I didn't know this guy's dog was a female...



I've seen a few people taking their dogs around trails, including a Cocker Spaniel and a Golden Retriever. Most have Collies. That Vizsla is fast, impressively so.


----------



## Norm (8 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> My brother does a lot of downhill mtbing in the Swinley forest, and he has a pal with a Vizsla who is becoming a minor Youtube celebrity. Lovely dog. I'd have taken you to be a pretty nifty downhiller on the strength of this post if I didn't know this guy's dog was a female...


Did I say the dog was a chap? My mistake that is me really!!! Not. 

Love the video of the pooch, she's got a fair turn of speed and Mrs Norm just watched that and said that I need to take ours over to Swinley.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> Christ on a bike! You were actually serious!


Oh! i forgot to mention that she's about 5ft 4inch i height so we also have to look out for the idiot stepping out unnoticed from behind a parked car.


----------



## NormanD (9 Aug 2012)

The mobile phone lemmings or Ipod lemming pedestrians ..who always seem to walk in front of you oblivious to your presence, even while walking towards you.

I've lost count of the amount of times I've had to brake hard to avoid them, I even had a jogger (with headphones) run into me while I was stationary.

I need to fit an airzound to my bike ...new underwear anyone


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Aug 2012)

NormanD said:


> The mobile phone lemmings or Ipod lemming pedestrians ..who always seem to walk in front of you oblivious to your presence, even while walking towards you.
> 
> I've lost count of the amount of times I've had to brake hard to avoid them, I even had a jogger (with headphones) run into me while I was stationary.
> 
> I need to fit an airzound to my bike ...new underwear anyone


 

Now these creatures you can have fun with! Last night i had three, two that walked out without checking to look right as i was turning left into their path, and one who was too busy taking the cellophane wrapper of his cigarette packet as he walked into the road to notice me.
Over the years i have perfected the skimming technique, where you miss the idiots by about a foot as you turn abruptly past them . Look back and see the startled look onto i-pod man's /woman's face, they know they've done wrong, but somehow i don't think they'll learn their lesson!


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Aug 2012)

User3094 said:


> I was out in the park last night, the temperatuire was pleasently balmy, the sun dipping over the hills of Manchester... The coo of the woodpidgeon providing a backdrop to the children skipping and playing joyfuilly around their contented parents. In the background, like a Danny Boyle movie was my ipod, setting the pace, the mood and the ambience of this idyllic scene.
> 
> I was just thinking of further enhancing this state of inner peace with a cigarette, to share with two of my friends, when some ar5ehole on a pushbike, came swooping past me with inches to spare.
> 
> Why? Just why? Do these people have no lives?


Constant road/pavement observation is the name of the game, if yo don' want to be buzzed!!!


----------



## Crankarm (9 Aug 2012)

I hate intolerant people .


----------



## Glow worm (9 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Over the years i have perfected the skimming technique, where you miss the idiots by about a foot as you turn abruptly past them . Look back and see the startled look onto i-pod man's /woman's face, they know they've done wrong, but somehow i don't think they'll learn their lesson!


 
Seems a bit harsh- peds do unpredictable stuff and we owe them a duty of care. That woman probably went home muttering to her family about bloody cyclists. You could maybe try a more friendly approach next time?


----------



## Michael8 (9 Aug 2012)

I'm a dog owner but will always place it on the lead or grab it's collar when cyclists are about. On my way home from work on The Trans Pennine CYCLE PATH, the number of times I have to slam on or swerve to miss dogs is unbelievable. Dogs owners with them extending leads that go across the hole path are taking the biscuit. I also had to swerve a dopey looking dog and it's owner who was wearing headphones the other day, had no response from him at all and he never heard my rant due to the headphones. Seriously need to train in a bit of Bike Jousting


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Aug 2012)

as a cyclist what do i dislike the most?

the pompous distinction that some cyclists make between 'serious cyclists' (themselves) and other people on bicycles... yeah so what, you bought all the gear so you can look like a _cyclist_... but that does NOT make you more _serious_ than I.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2012)

MontyVeda said:


> as a cyclist what do i dislike the most?
> 
> the pompous distinction that some cyclists make between 'serious cyclists' (themselves) and other people on bicycles... yeah so what, you bought all the gear so you can look like a _cyclist_... but that does NOT make you more _serious_ than I.


 

Where's Bonj when needed


----------



## Markymark (9 Aug 2012)

as a cyclist what do i dislike the most?
Phil Collins. Not really cycle related but I dislike him when I'm cycling too.


----------



## e-rider (9 Aug 2012)

David Cameron
and my new neighbours - feckin chavs!


----------



## Friz (9 Aug 2012)

As a cyclist I dislike no one. For when I am on my bike, I am at peace with the world. It's me, the pedals, and the pain.

Off the bike, I pretty much feckin hate everyone.


----------



## compo (9 Aug 2012)

Everyone.


----------



## Cyclopathic (11 Aug 2012)

mark c said:


> People who have no control over their dog/children, then get sh1tty when you nearly run one over as it bimbles into your path


On shared use paths I'm inclined to give way and slow down quite a lot for kids and dogs and other peds come to that. They are after all shared use. I don't think we as cyclists do ourselves any favours if we treat these as our own exclusive express ways and people out for a stroll with the kids or a dog shouldn't have to worry about looking over their shoulder all the time in case one of us is barreling through at a rate of knots.
I slow down, cover the brakes and give them a lot of room, even go onto the grass if necessary. Doing these things has ensured that kids and dogs leaping out hasn't been an issue for me. I imagine that the parents or owners might one day be driving their car and be more inclined to give me or another cyclist some space. I have realised it is impossible to tell drivers how to behave and that all I can do is set an example that I hope others will follow.
This is simply an explanation of how I deal with shared use and is not in any way a critisism of what you do. For all I know you do everything that I have said and have still had people getting shirty with you so I am not trying to pass judgement. Doing what I do can be aggravating when the path is busy and when people don't say thanks or even aknowledge you but for me it's worth it in the long run.
Just editing to add that I was assuming you meant on shared paths but have realised you didn't specify. On cycle paths and the road I completely expect peds and animals to be under control. I've certainly had near misses with peds who look at me as if it were my fault they weren't paying attention and it is very annoying. Sorry for what on reading back looks like a lecture.


----------



## Cyclopathic (11 Aug 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Maybe but not the gormless owners who could easily move aside or kick the fecker off the shared path while it sh1ts


But it is a "shared" path and as long as they clear the crap up I have no problem with giving way. Shared paths inevitably mean a compromise. What difference could it possibly make to a persons life that they had to go slowly around a dog? If we want to go at a fair lick without enduring these hardships than we have to take our chances on the road. If we want to enjoy a less stressful, less dangerous ride then we have to put up with a few compromises.


----------



## Cyclopathic (11 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Constant road/pavement observation is the name of the game, if yo don' want to be buzzed!!!


I can't help thinking that on a pavement albeit shared that pedestrians have a right to a bit of a day dream and that us cyclists should perhaps reel our necks in a bit. After all we are used to being vigilant whereas pedestrians may be taken a bit by surprise and may not even realise that it is a shared use path. I just hate to think that we get to the point where we are behaving towards pedestrians in the same way that vindictive drivers behave towards us, using the vehicle as a weapon of intimidation and rebuke. Like begets like and if these peds are also drivers the vicious "cycle" if you will, is perpetuated. Ultimately we loose in this scenario because we are much squashier than cars. So I conclude and say we shouldn't just Buzz people because we think they aren't paying enough attention on what is after all a shared path.


----------



## Norm (11 Aug 2012)

I agree, Cyclopathic, and I'd repeat that many allow their cycling blinkers to obscure the basic fact that pedestrians and animals should be given priority on shared paths.


----------



## doctornige (11 Aug 2012)

Those who are clearly unmatchably fitter than me and take unspoken delight in sprinting past me on hills I can barely turn a crank on.

I say hello to everyone, roadie or not. Even pedestrians. I thank drivers and never lose my rag with close passes, mobile phone zombies or unattentive drivers coming out of side roads. Life is too short to dislike everyone.

Drug-addled chavs and d£&kheads, though, do my head in in every arena. I am also developing a problem with impossibly fat drivers who look at me like dirt while they eat a pastie.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Aug 2012)

Cyclopathic said:


> I can't help thinking that on a pavement albeit shared that pedestrians have a right to a bit of a day dream and that us cyclists should perhaps reel our necks in a bit. After all we are used to being vigilant whereas pedestrians may be taken a bit by surprise and may not even realise that it is a shared use path. I just hate to think that we get to the point where we are behaving towards pedestrians in the same way that vindictive drivers behave towards us, using the vehicle as a weapon of intimidation and rebuke. Like begets like and if these peds are also drivers the vicious "cycle" if you will, is perpetuated. Ultimately we loose in this scenario because we are much squashier than cars. So I conclude and say we shouldn't just Buzz people because we think they aren't paying enough attention on what is after all a shared path.


The ones i buzz are the ones who step off the pavement onto roads without looking right,left and right again, not the ones on shared paths. It annoys me that they don't have a thought to look and listen for other road users, yet expect other road users to look out for them. On the other hand cyclists who use the pavement, sometimes wearing ear plugs, and generally ignoring rules are a pain for pedestrians.
I know it's give and take, but my gripe was from a cyclist's point of view.


----------



## cyclist65 (12 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> For me it's chavs! They always make a comment when i pass them in my "mamil"gear. I know that they are lacking in brain cells,clothing sense, the ability to speak clearly etc, and therefore i shouldn't get worked up over their moronic comments, but i do tend to let it get to me.
> The other night i was on my way home from a 30 mile ride, i was quite pleased with myself because i'd reached 1.5mph more, over my usual average speed for a ride, and i was looking forward to replenishing my lost energy with quite a few pints of real ale in my local.
> Unfortunately i had to pass through my town centre on my way home due to road work detours. I was confronted by underclass chavs running in the road with bottles of WKD etc,(many had been smashed on the road). One horrible female wearing UGG boots and a hoodie walked out towards me, completely oblivious of me coming towards her, even though i had my usual fluorescent gear on. I unclipped my left foot in case i had to lance the creature, fortunately the moron hesitated as i approached, but she shouted "Move you f..k..g t..t"! I replied "please die as soon as possible so that you don't become too much of a burden on the welfare state"! This seemed to throw the idiot as she stopped to scratch her empty head!
> Near to home the second incident arose. A male chav was in the middle of the road with what i presume was it's girlfriend. The idiots were drooling over their mobile phones(like most chavs do), i wanted them out of my way so i gave a loud "ahem! The male as i passed said "alright love have you had a nice girly ride"!, followed by a loud drug induced guffaw! I turned around and told the lowlife what i thought of his emloyment status,his inability to cycle more than a few yards, the fact that his mother is a bald toothless heroin addict( i know of the family) and that he'll probably be dead long before he reaches my age, and therefore we should celebrate the fact!
> Who/what do you dislike the most and do you confront them or try to put them out of your mind?


 I cannot stand pedestrians who misjudge my speed, walk out in front of me and then complain when I neaarly hit them as tho' I am the one at fault


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 Aug 2012)

Red light jumpers, NNNNYYYYYYAAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!

That said, I did cycle down a one way street the wrong way especially to show Pat 5mph part of the cycle track in Dumbarton. That got her going, and then repayed the compliment by going through a red light. Touché Pat, touché.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 Aug 2012)

Who do I hate the most though? Well.... EVERYONE in the whole wide world, but especially you!


----------



## Matt1705 (12 Aug 2012)

I hate parents who think it's ok to cross a busy road with their children when there is a crossing a short distance away. 

Not really got any pet hates from a cyclists point of view yet as I've only just got a road bike :-D 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## summerdays (12 Aug 2012)

Matt1705 said:


> I hate parents who think it's ok to cross a busy road with their children when there is a crossing a short distance away.


Depends on how badly the crossing has been designed.

One near me - I can cross the road to an island in the middle of the road (by lights with NO ped crossing), but therefore with small gaps between phases as well as other gaps OR I can walk down the road 100 m to the pedestrian crossing - which gets me half way across the road, then wait for another full cycle (over a minute) of the lights to get the next pedestrian crossing phase (its in the right order if you are coming from the other direction), to cross to the other side. Then I have to walk 50 m back again to get to another pedestrian crossing - again split over both sides of the road - but timings are better - all to get to where I wanted to get to which was to walk down the side road. Which one would you do?


----------



## theclaud (12 Aug 2012)

Matt1705 said:


> I hate parents *who think it's ok to cross a busy road with their children when there is a crossing a short distance away*.
> 
> Not really got any pet hates from a cyclists point of view yet as I've only just got a road bike :-D
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


 
It is OK. They can cross wherever they like. You'll need to get over it.


----------



## theclaud (12 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Now these creatures you can have fun with! Last night i had three, two that walked out without checking to look right as i was turning left into their path, and one who was too busy taking the cellophane wrapper of his cigarette packet as he walked into the road to notice me.
> Over the years i have perfected the skimming technique, where you miss the idiots by about a foot as you turn abruptly past them . *Look back and see the startled look onto i-pod man's /woman's face*, they know they've done wrong, but somehow i don't think they'll learn their lesson!


 
They're probably entirely flabbergasted that anyone would be such a cock as to almost run into them deliberately while they are just walking around.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Constant road/pavement observation is the name of the game, if yo don' want to be buzzed!!!


has anybody ever told you that you are a disgrace to cycling?


----------



## Cyclopathic (12 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> The ones i buzz are the ones who step off the pavement onto roads without looking right,left and right again, not the ones on shared paths. It annoys me that they don't have a thought to look and listen for other road users, yet expect other road users to look out for them. On the other hand cyclists who use the pavement, sometimes wearing ear plugs, and generally ignoring rules are a pain for pedestrians.
> I know it's give and take, but my gripe was from a cyclist's point of view.


Ok so you weren't talking about shared paths but my personal opinion is that buzzing people isn't necessary even if we feel justified. It's no different from a car buzzing one of us for making a mistake and we hate that.
I tend to shout "lookout" or give my bell a ring if I see someone wandering blindly towards the road.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> has anybody ever told you that you are a disgrace to cycling?


I have to watch out constantly for these idiots who wander round unaware of their surroundings. If i hit them we both end up injured! Buzzing them teaches them a lesson. What would you do, apologise for being on a bike in the first place? Just because you've posted 27,000+ messages it doesn't mean that you've cycled 27,000+ miles does it(?!)


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Aug 2012)

Cyclopathic said:


> Ok so you weren't talking about shared paths but my personal opinion is that buzzing people isn't necessary even if we feel justified. It's no different from a car buzzing one of us for making a mistake and we hate that.
> I tend to shout "lookout" or give my bell a ring if I see someone wandering blindly towards the road.


Shouting or using a bell will have no effect as they have headphones in. Besides, bells and roadbikes don't seem to go together.


----------



## Cyclopathic (12 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Shouting or using a bell will have no effect as they have headphones in. Besides, bells and roadbikes don't seem to go together.


I still maintain that buzzing them is no different to what some car drivers will do if they think we have been out of order. I totally understand why you do it. It can be hugely frustrating, annoying and dangerous when they wander over a road like it was a summer meadow and I may even have done it myself many years ago but my attitude has definitely changed and i now think it does more harm than good in the long run and has the potential to be dangerous if it's misjudged or something unexpected happens.


----------



## Norm (12 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Buzzing them teaches them a lesson.


When you were at school, with professional teachers who had spent time learning how to teach, can you say that you learned every lesson that you were taught?

What on earth makes you think you have any God-given right to impose your blinkered viewpoint on anyone else?

I'm afraid , generalising in a way that I despise so much for all of the reasons that we can see in this very thread, I think that "teaches them a lesson' is the sort of crap that we face from moronic drivers, 'buzzing' cyclists for not using cycle paths, 'buzzing' cyclists for holding them up for avoiding potholes, buzzing cyclists for delaying their right to be a cock for 2 seconds. And moronic is certainly the way that you are portraying yourself.


----------



## Speedking (12 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> For me it's chavs! They always make a comment when i pass them in my "mamil"gear. I know that they are lacking in brain cells,clothing sense, the ability to speak clearly etc, and therefore i shouldn't get worked up over their moronic comments, but i do tend to let it get to me.
> The other night i was on my way home from a 30 mile ride, i was quite pleased with myself because i'd reached 1.5mph more, over my usual average speed for a ride, and i was looking forward to replenishing my lost energy with quite a few pints of real ale in my local.
> Unfortunately i had to pass through my town centre on my way home due to road work detours. I was confronted by underclass chavs running in the road with bottles of WKD etc,(many had been smashed on the road). One horrible female wearing UGG boots and a hoodie walked out towards me, completely oblivious of me coming towards her, even though i had my usual fluorescent gear on. I unclipped my left foot in case i had to lance the creature, fortunately the moron hesitated as i approached, but she shouted "Move you f..k..g t..t"! I replied "please die as soon as possible so that you don't become too much of a burden on the welfare state"! This seemed to throw the idiot as she stopped to scratch her empty head!
> Near to home the second incident arose. A male chav was in the middle of the road with what i presume was it's girlfriend. The idiots were drooling over their mobile phones(like most chavs do), i wanted them out of my way so i gave a loud "ahem! The male as i passed said "alright love have you had a nice girly ride"!, followed by a loud drug induced guffaw! I turned around and told the lowlife what i thought of his emloyment status,his inability to cycle more than a few yards, the fact that his mother is a bald toothless heroin addict( i know of the family) and that he'll probably be dead long before he reaches my age, and therefore we should celebrate the fact!
> Who/what do you dislike the most and do you confront them or try to put them out of your mind?


 

this post is funny but sad at the same time


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Aug 2012)

Norm said:


> When you were at school, with professional teachers who had spent time learning how to teach, can you say that you learned every lesson that you were taught?
> 
> What on earth makes you think you have any God-given right to impose your blinkered viewpoint on anyone else?
> 
> I'm afraid , generalising in a way that I despise so much for all of the reasons that we can see in this very thread, I think that "teaches them a lesson' is the sort of crap that we face from moronic drivers, 'buzzing' cyclists for not using cycle paths, 'buzzing' cyclists for holding them up for avoiding potholes, buzzing cyclists for delaying their right to be a cock for 2 seconds. And moronic is certainly the way that you are portraying yourself.


 
I have my head down trying to do some laps, whilst also observing the Highway Code. If you want to tinker around on your shopping bike that's fine, but idiots stepping out onto a road can be dangerous for the ones who aren't on shopping bikes!


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Aug 2012)

Speedking said:


> this post is funny but sad at the same time


 

You had to be there to appreciate what i'm saying. You weren't so........


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Aug 2012)

1979459 said:


> It's just sad?


 

What sad that they are allowed to carry on in such a manner,or sad that i responded?


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Aug 2012)

Jesus Christ another do gooder who thinks chavs are "misunderstood"! Some stupid bitch comes at me effing and blinding and "my attitude is wrong"? Some would've booted the silly cow! You do understand that colliding with obstacles liken drunken chavs can cause serious injuries don't you?


----------



## Speedking (12 Aug 2012)

how do you know i werent there?? must of hurt you a lot for you to make a post about it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Aug 2012)

1979480 said:


> You, not surprisingly, misunderstand. I made no comment about misunderstood chavs. It is whqt you are saying about yourself which is deplorable.


 
*"January 7 - *James Darby, 44,was struck by the door of a parked car as it was opened by the driver in Beckenham near London, and he died of his injuries on January 22."

So what's your attitude toward this, I suppose the cyclist was at fault eh? You go around doing your turn the other cheek act, i'll keep my eyes open for idiots!!!


----------



## Norm (12 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Jesus Christ another do gooder who thinks chavs are "misunderstood"! Some stupid bitch comes at me effing and blinding and "my attitude is wrong"? Some would've booted the silly cow! You do understand that colliding with obstacles liken drunken chavs can cause serious injuries don't you?


I dislike chavs almost as much as I dislike self-absorbed berks who turn to bullying and aggression rather than looking past their blinkers to consider they might not be as perfect as their ego allows.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Aug 2012)

1979499 said:


> I keep my eyes open for idiots, but I really can't be doing with this pathetic hatred of an underclass. Two very different things you are trying to link together there.


Not just underclass, but anyone who takes liberties with cyclists,putting our lives at risk because they think we're easy targets. If you want to go around waving hello at all the idiots out there then fine, but some aren't quite so apologetic to the ones who'd happily see you come off your bike, then walk away.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Aug 2012)

Yes, at last we agree on something!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Aug 2012)

Norm said:


> I agree, Cyclopathic, and I'd repeat that many allow their cycling blinkers to obscure the basic fact that pedestrians and animals should be given priority on shared paths.


Y'day on a byway in the Surrey Hills an equestrian said "Thank you, I've forgotten the last time a mountain biker asked if it was ok to pass us, have a good ride"


----------



## Speedking (12 Aug 2012)

must of hurt you since you put a post about it.


----------



## Speedking (12 Aug 2012)

not all chavs as you would put it are the same, an kids will be kids if you didnt put this post up no one would know an care. its a part of life worse things out there then what you experienced on your bike mate.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Aug 2012)

Speedking said:


> not all chavs as you would put it are the same, an kids will be kids if you didnt put this post up no one would know an care. its a part of life worse things out there then what you experienced on your bike mate.


I don't see why you're defending them? Unless maybe you're one yourself?


----------



## Speedking (12 Aug 2012)

i was young once just like everyone, i aint defending just stuff like this happens all the time. your still alive an if it was just words then sticks an stones. im guess your old then 20. so just ignore it.


----------



## Cyclopathic (12 Aug 2012)

Norm said:


> I agree, Cyclopathic, and I'd repeat that many allow their cycling blinkers to obscure the basic fact that pedestrians and animals should be given priority on shared paths.


It makes sense in any situation on the road, path or shared path that one makes allowances for the most vulnerable road user whoever that may be. I don't know if this is the official highway code approach but I seem to remember it's something along those lines.
I ride the same roads as everyone else and I think the biggest factor in my enjoyment and to a large extent my safety is my own attitude and behaviour. Pedestrians should look where they are going for sure but it can be easy to forget that bikes are fairly silent. Despite being a cyclist for 30 years I have walked out and nearly been hit by a bike and I don't think it does anybody any good to get all bolshy about it. It's just counter productive.
I am pleased that the general opinion on this thread seems to come down quite conclusively on the side of trying to be tolerant and understanding. We are all aware that this is not always easy and that it is made even harder by the fact that we are always a bit edgy from the adrenaline of being constantly alert (hopefully) but it is still important that we don't act like the people we complain about.


----------



## Cyclopathic (12 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> I don't see why you're defending them? Unless maybe you're one yourself?


Because whatever you might think it is still wrong to categorise everybody in the same way because of how they look.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Aug 2012)

Cyclopathic said:


> It makes sense in any situation on the road, path or shared path that one makes allowances for the most vulnerable road user whoever that may be. I don't know if this is the official highway code approach but I seem to remember it's something along those lines.
> I ride the same roads as everyone else and I think the biggest factor in my enjoyment and to a large extent my safety is my own attitude and behaviour. Pedestrians should look where they are going for sure but it can be easy to forget that bikes are fairly silent. Despite being a cyclist for 30 years I have walked out and nearly been hit by a bike and I don't think it does anybody any good to get all bolshy about it. It's just counter productive.
> I am pleased that the general opinion on this thread seems to come down quite conclusively on the side of trying to be tolerant and understanding. We are all aware that this is not always easy and that it is made even harder by the fact that we are always a bit edgy from the adrenaline of being constantly alert (hopefully) but it is still important that we don't act like the people we complain about.


 
I know what you mean Cyclo,and yes the adrenalin is definately flowing most times. However my point is that silent or loud if they have ear plugs in then they aint going to hear!! If they are unaware of their surroundings by wearing ear plugs then they are at fault, they have created a dangerous situation not only for themselves but for other road users. This endemic of texting and walking like zombies without looking ahead, left right etc affects all, not just cyclists. My work involves carrying ladders and the number of times i've had to stop so that someone moronically walking and texting can pass by, oblivious of my presence i couldn't count!
A video to show how some pedestrians should watch where they're walking....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzFY_eGHtqg


----------



## Speedking (12 Aug 2012)

why dont you ask them?


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Aug 2012)

Cyclopathic said:


> ...
> I tend to shout "lookout" or give my bell a ring if I see someone wandering blindly towards the road.


 
I tend to shout "Tufty Club" as most of the peds who step out without looking are old enough to have been a member and old enough to know better.


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> ...
> A video to show how some pedestrians should watch where they're walking....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzFY_eGHtqg


 
These things happen. Once bitten twice shy. Get over it.


----------



## Hilldodger (12 Aug 2012)

Murdoch....sorry SkyRide and British Cycling for quietly shaftig grass roots and community cycling organisations just to boost their membership numbers.


----------



## Cyclopathic (12 Aug 2012)

MontyVeda said:


> I tend to shout "Tufty Club" as most of the peds who step out without looking are old enough to have been a member and old enough to know better.


My driving instructor called his one man firm Tufty. I only knew roughly what it was because I'd heard my grandparents mention it and that was 20 years ago. There can't be many people who would get the reference. Funny though.


----------



## Cyclopathic (12 Aug 2012)

Hilldodger said:


> Murdoch....sorry SkyRide and British Cycling for quietly shaftig grass roots and community cycling organisations just to boost their membership numbers.


Bonjour. What about them?


----------



## Hilldodger (12 Aug 2012)

Well, lets just say that the British Cycling rep here is one of the main reasons that I/Cyclemagic are quitting Leicester for another non Skyride town.


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Aug 2012)

Cyclopathic said:


> My driving instructor called his one man firm Tufty. I only knew roughly what it was because...
> *I'd heard my grandparents mention it*
> ...and that was 20 years ago. There can't be many people who would get the reference. Funny though.


 
How old do i feel now?


----------



## rvw (12 Aug 2012)

I got very annoyed a couple of weeks ago: pedestrian stepped off the pavement, without looking, back to the traffic. I yelled at her to look out - and got a mouthful of abuse starting "you didn't need to shout..." (sorry, love, yes I did: the alternative was to mow you down and that would have hurt.)

S & I got thanked for pinging our bell to warn some hikers on a quiet road not so long ago. That backs up what others have posted about good manners not being universal!


----------



## byegad (12 Aug 2012)

MontyVeda said:


> How old do i feel now?


The child knows no better.  However I was too old for the Tufty club but my little sister was one of its first members.

So how old do you think I feel???


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Aug 2012)

rvw said:


> ...
> S & I got thanked for *pinging our bell* to warn some hikers on a quiet road not so long ago. That backs up what others have posted about good manners not being universal!


 
the bell is pretty much the best accessory I've purchased.


----------



## Ajay (12 Aug 2012)

Pheasants - especially the young ones from the kamikaze squadrons that were out in force on the lanes around Scorton today. They're quite possibly the most stoopid animals on the planet.
Keep your frickin wings away from my spokes.


----------



## sittingbull (12 Aug 2012)

....those who drop nails and screws (and nuts and bolts) from their load


----------



## youngoldbloke (12 Aug 2012)

Highways engineers who instruct contractors to 'top dress' roads - closely followed by the contractors themselves.


----------



## Cyclopathic (13 Aug 2012)

Ajay said:


> Pheasants - especially the young ones from the kamikaze squadrons that were out in force on the lanes around Scorton today. They're quite possibly the most stoopid animals on the planet.
> Keep your frickin wings away from my spokes.


They are bred to be monumentally stupid so that posh people with guns have a chance of hunting them in a game of wits.


----------



## Cyclopathic (13 Aug 2012)

MontyVeda said:


> How old do i feel now?


Forgive me, I may be remembering it wrong it's just that I had heard of them but not directly. By the time I was learning to drive they didn't exist.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2012)

Has anyone mentioned McDonalds takeaway brown bags with their contents spilled out? Usually a milkshake carton and one of those little boxes than contained what they refer to as fries. Nothing more blood boiling than seeing the window open and the #@$! driving it, or one of its passengers launching the rubbish out the window! How many times have i taken a mental note of their registration, even written it down if i have a biro and paper on me, to back down and think "why bother,they aren't going to chase up this cretin"so we cycle along hating McDonalds and the ones who frequent the places!


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2012)

Uncle Mort said:


> In fairness to Maccy D's, our local one send its staff out to pick up litter in the streets around the store - not just their litter, but all the litter.
> 
> And "a friend" tells me the the breakfast McMuffins are nice


Yes, i know at the end of the day it's not McDonalds who drop the rubbish . On Saturday i'd only just parked up when i witnessed this so and so lob, what ended up looking like a near full Rolo milkshake near to my car. The whole contents were splattered on the road. Not only the disgraceful act of littering was blood boiling but how much do these items cost?, not cheap i suspect. Yet these idiots throw the stuff after they've paid for it! Too much greed, too much money to waste and not enough brain cells!


----------



## middleagecyclist (13 Aug 2012)

Norm said:


> ...pedestrians and animals should be given priority on shared paths.


What about on dedicated MTB trails that some dog walkers like to 'share'. Can we buzz them then?


----------



## 400bhp (13 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Has anyone mentioned *McDonalds takeaway*


 
:shudder:

I like the fact you called it a takeaway.


----------



## middleagecyclist (13 Aug 2012)

1981300 said:


> I don't know, are we not capable of behaving in a reasonable fashion?


I was kind of joking...


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2012)

I had another buzzing experience yesterday, but to be fair i did ask the old biddies to walk on the pavement provided, and i passed them at 4 or 5 foot, not too close. However as i did another lap of the park they ignored my polite request and continued to walk complete with their pooches on the road(2 abreast), i don't know why some choose to do this but it's very annoying as they're putting others at risk.
One of my excuse the pun, pet hates is when dog walkers launch one of those balls propelled by a plastic scoop/stick into the road because "well there aren't any cars about", then their stupid hard to see black labrador runs into my path only for them to say "Watch out Max, we don't want you getting hit by that bike". Well if you don't want "Maxie" getting hit why launch a ball for the dumn creature into the bloody road in the first place then? Do they think that bikes are made out of rubber maybe?


----------



## theclaud (13 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> I had another buzzing experience yesterday, but to be fair* i did ask the old biddies to walk on the pavement provided, and i passed them at 4 or 5 foot, not too close. However as i did another lap of the park they ignored my polite request* and continued to walk complete with their pooches on the road(2 abreast), i don't know why some choose to do this but it's very annoying as they're putting others at risk.


 
You've no business telling people where they should walk. You're lucky they didn't just tell you to f**k off.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> You've no business telling people where they should walk. You're lucky they didn't just tell you to f**k off.


Are you on another planet or is it a different Highway Code in Wales? Listen to me..roads are for vehicles, PAVEMENTS are for pedestrians!!!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2012)

1981384 said:


> If you weren't laughable, you would be objectionable. Unfortunately not everyone has my sense of humour, so to them you would be the latter and that is a bad thing for public perception.


Is that gobbledegook for i like the sound of my own voice? What part of "they were walking 2 abreast on the road" didn't you understand? Listen, you ride all defensively like a timid apologetic "i'm sorry for being here type". I'll do the opposite ok?!!


----------



## theclaud (13 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Are you on another planet or is it a different Highway Code in Wales? Listen to me..roads are for vehicles, PAVEMENTS are for pedestrians!!!!


 
People can walk wherever they like, and long may it remain so. Very few pedestrians are deliberately obstructive, and most will make way for vehicles to pass once they are aware of their presence. In fact pedestrians are mostly far more accommodating than vehicles deserve, because they have internalized the notion that they are somehow "in the way". There is no excuse for bullying and intimidating people just because you'd rather have the space they are using to yourself. You need to calm down and get a grip - from the behaviour you are describing I'd say you ride like a complete t**t. I was following someone who rode like that on the seafront bike path the other day - it was clear from the reactions of people walking that everyone thought he was an objectionable arse. Just sayin, like...


----------



## Mugshot (13 Aug 2012)

Accy


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2012)

1981421 said:


> What a tosser.


 
Yes, that's what you should be saying to the ones who walk in the road when there's a pavement available! Though for some reason i think that you'd take the apologetic timid approach


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2012)

1981443 said:


> That would be in the same category as drivers suggesting that I should use the cycle lane.


Yes but then they'd be wrong because you are a vehicle on a road. A pedestrian is not a vehicle so they shouldn't be walking on roads when pavements are available. I've noticed over the last year or so that road walking, even at night time has become fashionable. Why? The only time i've road walked is in winter when the pavements are icy but the road has been gritted. To me road walking is done out of devilment to obstruct us cyclists. Believe it or not on Friday night two young girls were walking along the white lines of a main road, at about 11 o clock. There was a pavement available yet there they were, making cars swerve and slow down for no reason!


----------



## Mugshot (13 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> To me road walking is done out of devilment to obstruct us cyclists.


Ahhh, I understand now :troll:


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2012)

Mugshot said:


> Ahhh, I understand now :troll:


No you don't but there's no surprise there!


----------



## potsy (13 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Are you on another planet or is it a different Highway Code in Wales? Listen to me..roads are for vehicles, PAVEMENTS are for pedestrians!!!!


I thought the 'old biddies' were walking through the park?


----------



## theclaud (13 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes but then they'd be wrong because you are a vehicle on a road. A pedestrian is not a vehicle so they shouldn't be walking on roads when pavements are available. I've noticed over the last year or so that road walking, even at night time has become fashionable. Why? The only time i've road walked is in winter when the pavements are icy but the road has been gritted. To me road walking is done out of devilment to obstruct us cyclists. Believe it or not *on Friday night two young girls were walking along the white lines of a main road, at about 11 o clock*. There was a pavement available yet there they were, making cars swerve and slow down for no reason!


 
Well putting two and two together - I'm clever like that - I'd say they were pissed. You're talking cobblers. People might walk on the road for any number of reasons. Better surface, flatter, pavement too narrow, overhanging hedges spiking you in the eye. But sometimes it's just because it's nicer, because one line is more inviting than another. Who cares?


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2012)

Pointless trying to reason with someone who's avatar suggests their level of ignorance.


----------



## theclaud (13 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Pointless trying to reason with someone who's avatar suggests their level of ignorance.


 
Whilst you manage to reveal yours entirely through the content of your posts. Congratulations!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Aug 2012)

I hope a special corner of hell is reserved for the king size numpty bellend monkey spankers that leave disguarded inner tubes, inner tube boxes and old CO2 canisters by the side of the road/trail. Along with their gel tubes, energy bar wrappers and assorted "I'm a serious cyclist" detritus.

And within that corner I hope there is a spike, to be inserted rectally, for those who do so in The Hurtwood. Ignorant ****s the lot of them.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> Whilst you manage to reveal yours entirely through the content of your posts. Congratulations!


 

The fool who walks in roads has spoken.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2012)

Oh not just old biddies, Welsh pig lovers fall into my category of ones to be buzzed as well ! Anyway, better things to do than argue with keyboard warriors so i'm off to work. You do know what that is don't you?


----------



## theclaud (13 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Oh not just old biddies, Welsh pig lovers fall into my category of ones to be buzzed as well ! Anyway, better things to do than argue with keyboard warriors so i'm off to work. You do know what that is don't you?


 
An enflouncement! It's always the ones who talk tough that swirl their petticoats at the slightest affront. Call Smeggers!


----------



## summerdays (13 Aug 2012)

I sometimes walk in the road- sometimes it is because the pavement is littered with cars or bins put in my way, sometimes I think it is because I cycle I get used to being on the road even when I haven't got my bike.

On the way back from the time trials - I walked in the road and several of the Olympic volunteers tried to persuade me to walk on the path. The path was 2 foot wide at that point and had loads of pedestrians going at a slower pace than my family were walking, the road beside us was almost entirely empty (completely shut to normal traffic), had the occasional car and loads of cyclists. They seemed to be enjoying the open road and it seemed stupid to try to restrict all the pedestrians leaving an event to such a narrow space when it was perfectly safe to walk on the road.


----------



## byegad (13 Aug 2012)

The law does not forbid walking on any road except a Motorway. I can't say I've had any trouble with pedestrians while riding on the Motorway.


----------



## theclaud (13 Aug 2012)

1981756 said:


> Temporary at best I fear.


 
They all come back. It's just a matter of when.


----------



## Norm (13 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> They all come back. It's just a matter of when.


And how long until they are spotted and thrown out again.


----------



## Norm (13 Aug 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> What about on dedicated MTB trails that some dog walkers like to 'share'. Can we buzz them then?


Sadly not...
http://www.gorrick.com/swinley/conduct.php

And yes, I know you were.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2012)

I didn't really want to carry on this road walking disagreement, but it seems other do, so may i offer this information for them to study.http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Highwaycode/DG_070108


----------



## 400bhp (13 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> I didn't really want to carry on this road walking disagreement, but it seems other do, so may i offer this information for them to study.http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Highwaycode/DG_070108


 
Have you read it?


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2012)

Most of it and i so far haven't found a bit that says " You can walk in the middle of the road disregarding road users at will" I also haven't found a bit that says "You can throw a ball for a dog, and even walk down the middle white line if your mood takes you".


----------



## theclaud (13 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Most of it and i so far haven't found a bit that says " You can walk in the middle of the road disregarding road users at will" I also haven't found a bit that says "You can throw a ball for a dog, and even walk down the middle white line if your mood takes you".


 
The difference between "must" and "should" in The Highway Code is the difference between legal prescription/prohibition and advice. Some of the advice happens to be misguided paternalistic nonsense...







But I'm sure you take it very seriously and never walk anywhere in darkness without hi-viz armbands. After all, it's a bit late for you to worry about looking like a tit. The bit you didn't bother to read is this:

_Take care when passing pedestrians, especially children, older or disabled people, and allow them plenty of room. Always be prepared to slow down and stop if necessary.._


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2012)

The bit you've shown is advice if there is no pavement available!


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2012)

1982423 said:


> 31 Emergencyvehicles. If an ambulance, fire engine, police or other emergency vehicle approaches using flashing blue lights, headlights and/or sirens, keep off the road.
> 
> This would appear to imply that it is OK to be in the road so long as there is no blue light vehicle coming.


Yeah right(!!)If you say so.


----------



## theclaud (13 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> The bit you've shown is advice if there is no pavement available!


 
It's good advice - if you are taking care around pedestrians, you will be less surprised at their actions and you will cope with their behaviour better. I hate to point out the obvious, but if you don't clock the fact that someone using a mobile phone might well be inattentive to other things around them, then your observation skills are not up to much. It's sounds to me as though you are not only aggressive and impatient but have poor riding skills, which is a worrying combination. It's very simple - _you_ are responsible for _your_ road behaviour, whether pedestrians are following the advice of the Highway Code or not. You do not have any right to punish or intimidate them.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yeah right(!!)If you say so.


 

Come to think of it the fire engine, police or ambulance might be heading to attend to someone who's been mowed down whilst white line walking, or throwing balls in the road for their dog.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> It's good advice - if you are taking care around pedestrians, you will be less surprised at their actions and you will cope with their behaviour better. I hate to point out the obvious, but if you don't clock the fact that someone using a mobile phone might well be inattentive to other things around them, then your observation skills are not up to much. It's sounds to me as though you are not only aggressive and impatient but have poor riding skills, which is a worrying combination. It's very simple - _you_ are responsible for _your_ road behaviour, whether pedestrians are following the advice of the Highway Code or not. You do not have any right to punish or intimidate them.


 
Yes but it's safety advice for IF THERE IS NO PAVEMENT AVAILABLE! In other words do not walk in the road unless you have to!


----------



## theclaud (13 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes but it's safety advice for IF THERE IS NO PAVEMENT AVAILABLE! In other words do not walk in the road unless you have to!


 
You're dodging the issue again, which is your behaviour. Most pedestrians, like most cyclists, will not follow all the advice in the Highway Code. Thank God, or we might as well be in Sweden. Luckily advice not to walk in the road is just advice, which we are free to ignore. Do you punch people who aren't wearing hi-viz armbands? Stick your pump through the spokes of cyclists who aren't using cycle paths? Probably not, so why do you feel entitled to scare the shit out of pedestrians just because they aren't doing what you think they should?


----------



## NormanD (13 Aug 2012)

Just to add another, the corner cutting motorist, who instead of doing it the correct way,(approach the right hand turn, slow down until level with the turn, make turn, continue on correct side of the road) will chop the corner on the wrong side of the road at speed, (total blind turn too) and continue like you shouldn't have been there in the first place.

less than two feet more down the road and I would have been ran over by her, it's not the first time either, last time she was on her mobile doing the same corner chop. Had a few encounters at this T junction with other motorists and it's in plain view from my house window.


----------



## theclaud (13 Aug 2012)

1982485 said:


> And have you seen how much beer costs there?


 
*shudder*


----------



## Crackle (13 Aug 2012)

1982491 said:


> Someone is going to have to hazard a guess sooner or later.


No: No they're not. It is, unfortunately, self-evident.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2012)

[QUOTE 1982470, member: 45"]I've highlighted the important word. It doesn't match the command in your second sentence......[/quote]
Therefore it's good advice! Why would anyone want to walk in the road putting themselves and others in danger, when a safe pavement is available.? All this "it's their right" and "they can do as they want" attitude isn't beneficial to cyclists surely?! Most road walkers i've encountered have been hard to see until the last seconds, and walking near to the middle rather than the sides of the road. To hit one at even a slow pace will result in injury or distress to both parties. Yet some seem to want to defend reckless, unnecessary walking on something that isn't either designed for or is safe to do so.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> I have to watch out constantly for these idiots who wander round unaware of their surroundings. If i hit them we both end up injured! Buzzing them teaches them a lesson. What would you do, apologise for being on a bike in the first place? Just because you've posted 27,000+ messages it doesn't mean that you've cycled 27,000+ miles does it(?!)


I've cycled a whole load more than that, and never felt the need to intimidate pedestrians. You're a small man in search of a sad little thrill at somebody else's expense


----------



## Janus (13 Aug 2012)

Norm said:


> And how long until they are spotted and thrown out again.


 
Might I suggest you speak to Admin and/or look up in a dictionary what ''left'' and ''banned'' both mean?

Cheers champ.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Aug 2012)

Norm said:


> I dislike chavs almost as much as I dislike self-absorbed berks who turn to bullying and aggression rather than looking past their blinkers to consider they might not be as perfect as their ego allows.


damn your eyes, Norm........I wish I'd written that!


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Aug 2012)

Hilldodger said:


> Well, lets just say that the British Cycling rep here is one of the main reasons that I/Cyclemagic are quitting Leicester for another non Skyride town.


I'm not doubting you, but the CTC shafted Home Counties Cycling........there aren't many knights in shining armour around


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I've cycled a whole load more than that, and never felt the need to intimidate pedestrians. You're a small man in search of a sad little thrill at somebody else's expense


Wow and you feel so much safer with your little gang beside you i take it? You know zilch about me so please keep your insults down eh!


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> I had another buzzing experience yesterday, but to be fair i did ask the old biddies to walk on the pavement provided, and i passed them at 4 or 5 foot, not too close. However as i did another lap of the park they ignored my polite request and continued to walk complete with their pooches on the road(2 abreast), i don't know why some choose to do this but it's very annoying as they're putting others at risk.
> One of my excuse the pun, pet hates is when dog walkers launch one of those balls propelled by a plastic scoop/stick into the road because "well there aren't any cars about", then their stupid hard to see black labrador runs into my path only for them to say "Watch out Max, we don't want you getting hit by that bike". Well if you don't want "Maxie" getting hit why launch a ball for the dumn creature into the bloody road in the first place then? Do they think that bikes are made out of rubber maybe?


why on earth are you riding around a park?


----------



## theclaud (13 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> reckless, unnecessary walking.


 
Listen to yourself.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> why on earth are you riding around a park?


Because it's relatively flat and flat is hard to find around here. If i go around 20 times it's 16 miles add that to 14 miles of hills and i'm happy!


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Wow and you feel so much safer with your little gang beside you i take it? You know zilch about me so please keep your insults down eh!


it's a big gang. A really big gang. And you don't get to join until the training wheels come off the bike


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> *Because it's relatively flat and flat is hard to find around here*. If i go around 20 times it's 16 miles add that to 14 miles of hills and i'm happy!


good grief! Heaven help you if you wind up in the Pyrenees!


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> it's a big gang. A really big gang. And you don't get to join until the training wheels come off the bike


Mmmm!


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> good grief! Heaven help you if you wind up in the Pyrenees!


Yes i've been there too!


----------



## Hilldodger (13 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm not doubting you, but the CTC shafted Home Counties Cycling........there aren't many knights in shining armour around


 
I certainly won't miss all the politics in cycling if we decide to quit completely.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Aug 2012)

Hilldodger said:


> I certainly won't miss all the politics in cycling if we decide to quit completely.


well, you're talking to the converted there. I can't tell you how much fun it is just to run a bike club. 

Whatever you do from now on, Roger, I hope it goes well. You've done great stuff, and a lot of people will miss Cyclemagic.


----------



## Ajay (13 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> Thank God, or we might as well be in Sweden.


Yeh, Reindeer antlers in the spokes, that's something I hate as a cyclist, that and moody detectives in heavy knitwear.


----------



## steveoo (13 Aug 2012)

The fat cow with the dog who couldnt be bothered to move to one side like everyone else ignorant bitch!


----------



## Mugshot (13 Aug 2012)

Janus said:


> Might I suggest you speak to Admin and/or look up in a dictionary what ''left'' and ''banned'' both mean?
> 
> Cheers champ.


Best first post EVER!!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> it's a big gang. A really big gang. And you don't get to join until the training wheels come off the bike


Oh i get it now! This ganging up is some sort of initiation to "the gang". A bit like when you have to survive the grilling, sleep deprivation and demands of "where are the others" stuff when you want to join the SAS? So if i come out unscathed from this argument will i be in?!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Aug 2012)

Janus said:


> Might I suggest you speak to Admin and/or look up in a dictionary what ''left'' and ''banned'' both mean?
> 
> Cheers champ.


 

Yeah.. you tell him.. Bloody do gooders.


----------



## theclaud (13 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Oh i get it now! This ganging up is* some sort of initiation to "the gang". A bit like when you have to survive the grilling, sleep deprivation and demands of "where are the others" stuff when you want to join the SAS?* So if i come out unscathed from this argument will i be in?!


 
Not really - just about the only entry requirement is not riding like a c**t.


----------



## Norm (13 Aug 2012)

Janus said:


> Might I suggest you speak to Admin and/or look up in a dictionary what ''left'' and ''banned'' both mean?
> 
> Cheers champ.


Suggest all you like, Lee, some who leave are not allowed to return anyway. And, BTW, farewell. 



Mugshot said:


> Best first post EVER!!!


Not sure that it would have been, even if it was true. But it's a long way from his first, although there is always the hope it will be his last.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Oh i get it now! This ganging up is some sort of initiation to "the gang". A bit like when you have to survive the grilling, sleep deprivation and demands of "where are the others" stuff when you want to join the SAS? *So if i come out unscathed from this argument will i be in?*!


no. We have standards


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> Not really - just about the only entry requirement is not riding like a c**t.


I'll try not to ride like one just as long as you promise not to talk like one(jesting)! Are we all friends now?


----------



## Tim Hall (13 Aug 2012)

If i may interject?

I'm not too enamoured of people or organisations who refer to "traffic free" routes. We need a new phrase. Motor free perhaps? (thus ruling out electric assist bikes at a stroke. Damn.)


----------



## Norm (13 Aug 2012)

1982570 said:


> Must he?


Yes, if he expects others to listen to him.


----------



## Tim Hall (13 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> why on earth are you riding around a park?


Perhaps he's a L*nd*n Dy*a*o member?


----------



## 400bhp (13 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Most of it and i so far haven't found a bit that says " You can walk in the middle of the road disregarding road users at will" I also haven't found a bit that says "You can throw a ball for a dog, and even walk down the middle white line if your mood takes you".


 
Have you found the bit that says you can't walk in the road?


----------



## Norm (13 Aug 2012)

1982664 said:


> But think of the suffering he would endure.


That's a good point. There should be laws against that. Much like there should be laws against riding like a ****.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Aug 2012)

All i mentioned was buzzing a dozy pedestrian, then i quoted the Highway Code! Not goes on much in your lives it seems, as you want to keep nit picking over my words.
You know nothing about my cycling ability just as i know nothing about yours.Your assumptions are based on one of my posts. Have you taken my others into consideration before making your mind up?
I let the subject drop before and it still stands.


----------



## insouciant (14 Aug 2012)

As a cyclist, and human being, I dislike Michael McIntyre the most.


----------



## perplexed (14 Aug 2012)

insouciant said:


> As a cyclist, and human being, I dislike Michael McIntyre the most.


 
Scene from the BBC's "Outnumbered".

Hugh Dennis watching TV with the sound off. Jake, the eldest child comes into the room.
Jake: "What are you watching?"
Hugh Dennis: "It's Michael McIntyre..."
Jake: "Why are you watching with the sound off?"
Hugh Dennis: "It's Michael McIntyre..."


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> Probably not, so why do you feel entitled to scare the shit out of pedestrians just because they aren't doing what you think they should?


 
Same reason as I feel entitled to off cyclists that buzz me when I'm a pedestrian I suspect.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> All i mentioned was buzzing a dozy pedestrian, then i quoted the Highway Code! Not goes on much in your lives it seems, as you want to keep nit picking over my words.
> *You know nothing about my cycling ability* just as i know nothing about yours.Your assumptions are based on one of my posts. Have you taken my others into consideration before making your mind up?
> I let the subject drop before and it still stands.


You buzz pedestrians and brag about it.

No assumptions need be made. 

Pretty much says everything anyone needs to know about your standard of cycling.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Aug 2012)

1983420 said:


> FTFY


Happy to stand corrected.


----------



## insouciant (14 Aug 2012)

perplexed said:


> Scene from the BBC's "Outnumbered".
> 
> Hugh Dennis watching TV with the sound off. Jake, the eldest child comes into the room.
> Jake: "What are you watching?"
> ...


 
Intensely dislike that show, but I applaud that particular piece of dialogue.


----------



## 4F (14 Aug 2012)

I dislike the most inconsiderate and rude people.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Aug 2012)

4F said:


> I dislike the most inconsiderate and rude people.


Most, but not all?


----------



## 4F (14 Aug 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Most, but not all?


 
OK fair point, for clarity :- I dislike all inconsiderate and rude people, and Delia Smith.


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> All i mentioned was buzzing a dozy pedestrian, then i quoted the Highway Code! Not goes on much in your lives it seems, as you want to keep nit picking over my words.
> You know nothing about my cycling ability just as i know nothing about yours.Your assumptions are based on one of my posts. Have you taken my others into consideration before making your mind up?
> I let the subject drop before and it still stands.


 
How fast do you cycle in this park? I ask because well, being fairly familiar with park's, they are generally quite full of pedestrians of various "sorts" (dog walkers, picnickers, runners, old people getting out of the house for a bit of fresh air, people doing Tai Chi or doing laughing Yoga, Children playing, homeless people sleeping all that sort of stuff) and you would generally need to keep your speed down, which would mean that your 20 laps or 16 miles must take you ages.


----------



## 4F (14 Aug 2012)

Uncle Mort said:


> I'll see your Delia Smith and raise you Anthony Worrall Thompson.


 
Undecided whether I should play the Gary Rhodes card here or trump you with a Gordon Ramsay ? .


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (14 Aug 2012)

4F said:


> Undecided whether I should play the Gary Rhodes card here or trump you with a Gordon Ramsay ? .


 
Why not start with Ainsley Harriott, then move up to the big guns later?


----------



## 4F (14 Aug 2012)

ABikeCam said:


> Why not start with Ainsley Harriott, then move up to the big guns later?


 
Actually I was saving James Martin for the big finish, think I will play Gregg Wallace first.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (14 Aug 2012)

4F said:


> Actually I was saving James Martin for the big finish, think I will play Gregg Wallace first.


 
Nicely played... It dahsunt get taffer than this!


----------



## Drago (14 Aug 2012)

The Council that take a big wedge off me each month who don't seem to spend any of it repairing potholes, but always seem to be able to spend it on speed bumps.


----------



## Ajay (14 Aug 2012)

4F said:


> Actually I was saving James Martin for the big finish, think I will play Gregg Wallace first.


I've got a Heston up my sleeve, and I'm not afraid to play it.


----------



## steve52 (14 Aug 2012)

i would like to introduce chav culling


----------



## theclaud (14 Aug 2012)

Ajay said:


> *I've got a Heston up my sleeve*, and I'm not afraid to play it.


 
Is that safe? It's probably armed with dry ice, blowtorches, and a parcel of hagfish.


----------



## 4F (14 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> Is that safe? It's probably armed with dry ice, blowtorches, and a parcel of hagfish.


 
I am more worried about where he is keeeping the snails .


----------



## jayonabike (14 Aug 2012)

I've trumped all of you. I slap my Fanny Cradock on the table.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Aug 2012)

1983579 said:


> To summarise for you. Why should he slow down just because he is in a park where children might play and people exercise dogs? They should all keep out of his way, Scum that they are


 
Why don't you let it drop old man. You're beginning to sound obssesive!


----------



## 400bhp (14 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Why don't you let it drop old man. You're beginning to sound obssesive!


 
That'a a bit polite for you to an "old man" isn't it?


----------



## Ajay (14 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> Is that safe? It's probably armed with dry ice, blowtorches, and a parcel of hagfish.


I agree, it is high risk, but still far safer than playing the nuclear option - my Ferran Adrià joker.


----------



## theclaud (14 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Why don't you let it drop old man. You're beginning to sound obssesive!


I do hope you're not suggesting that Adrian is wizened?


----------



## Ajay (14 Aug 2012)

Perhaps someone should change their _Location _to the _Parks of Accrington...._


----------



## Leaway2 (15 Aug 2012)

Spartak said:


> Buses
> 
> Usually empty & driven by blind ignorant twats !


 
and doing 15mph because they are well ahead of schedule, due to not having to stop to pick up any pax, and rather than waiting at a stop for 10mins.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> My pet hate is mobile phone users though (when driving). I stopped besides a woman at some traffic lights the other day who as on her phone, pointed at it and she didnt even know what she was doing wrong. I didnt bother 'educating' her because my lights changed anyway.
> 
> One thing that I like is when someone gives me plenty of room when behind and overtaking. I always make sure to either give them a polite toot of the horm or to give a 'thumbs up' gesture and say "thank you".


+1


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Aug 2012)

Cyclopathic said:


> On shared use paths I'm inclined to give way and slow down quite a lot for kids and dogs and other peds come to that. They are after all shared use. I don't think we as cyclists do ourselves any favours if we treat these as our own exclusive express ways and people out for a stroll with the kids or a dog shouldn't have to worry about looking over their shoulder all the time in case one of us is barreling through at a rate of knots.
> I slow down, cover the brakes and give them a lot of room, even go onto the grass if necessary. Doing these things has ensured that kids and dogs leaping out hasn't been an issue for me. I imagine that the parents or owners might one day be driving their car and be more inclined to give me or another cyclist some space. I have realised it is impossible to tell drivers how to behave and that all I can do is set an example that I hope others will follow.
> This is simply an explanation of how I deal with shared use and is not in any way a critisism of what you do. For all I know you do everything that I have said and have still had people getting shirty with you so I am not trying to pass judgement. Doing what I do can be aggravating when the path is busy and when people don't say thanks or even aknowledge you but for me it's worth it in the long run.
> Just editing to add that I was assuming you meant on shared paths but have realised you didn't specify. On cycle paths and the road I completely expect peds and animals to be under control. I've certainly had near misses with peds who look at me as if it were my fault they weren't paying attention and it is very annoying. Sorry for what on reading back looks like a lecture.


+1 Should be embraced in all walks of life.


----------

